# EF-M15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM apperas at Canon.com.sg



## tq0cr5i (Sep 30, 2015)

The long-lived Canon Digital Photo Professional 3.x will get an update to v3.15 (Currently Error 404). 

Digital Photo Professional 3.15.0 Updater

“Update History

Changes for Digital Photo Professional 3.15.0 Updater for Windows : 

- Supports EF35mm f/1.4L II USM, EF50mm f/1.8 STM, EF-M15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM.“


http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0200458402.html


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 30, 2015)

Good catch!

Canon, painfully slow lens, come on, an f6.3 45!!!!!


----------



## rs (Sep 30, 2015)

Well spotted!


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 30, 2015)

How small is the lens going to be? If not "totally pancake" then F/6.3 kills it for me as a kit zoom. 5.6 is already bad enough. For such a short focal range i'd expect a constant f/4 zoom.

If true this lens also makes the other rumor of a new entry-level M body even lower than the M3 more plausible. Wrong direction, Canon.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 30, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> How small is the lens going to be? If not "totally pancake" then F/6.3 kills it for me as a kit zoom. 5.6 is already bad enough. For such a short focal range i'd expect a constant f/4 zoom.
> 
> If true this lens also makes the other rumor of a new entry-level M body even lower than the M3 more plausible. Wrong direction, Canon.



The big issue would be quality I'd say, the Sony 16-50mm has serious sharpness and light falloff issues, better to avoid that and go for .more limited specs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 30, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> If true this lens also makes the other rumor of a new entry-level M body even lower than the M3 more plausible. Wrong direction, Canon.



For selling cameras to the few thousand potential customers here on CR, that's probably true. For selling cameras to the few thousand _million_ potential customers in the real world, it's probably exactly the right direction.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> For selling cameras to the few thousand potential customers here on CR, that's probably true. For selling cameras to the few thousand _million_ potential customers in the real world, it's probably exactly the right direction.



Never let the financial needs of a successful multinational get in the way of the dreams of a few CR members hey !

/sarcasm ;-)


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > If true this lens also makes the other rumor of a new entry-level M body even lower than the M3 more plausible. Wrong direction, Canon.
> ...



Had Canon launched the M3 globally from the start and priced it 200 lower they'd by now already sold a good number more and made a really decent profit. Nobody in their right mind would believe that cost to build M3 is higher than a SL-1/100D or Rebel 5t/1200 D mirrorslapper.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 30, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Nobody in their right mind would believe that cost to build M3 is higher than a SL-1/100D or Rebel 5t/1200 D mirrorslapper.



Do you believe that it costs Samsung more to build a thinner, lighter 'ultra slim' TV than the regular not-so-ultra slim model that otherwise has the same features? I guess anyone who pays a couple hundred bucks more and gets less is out of their mind. How _does_ Samsung manage to stay in the TV market?


----------



## rs (Sep 30, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Nobody in their right mind would believe that cost to build M3 is higher than a SL-1/100D or Rebel 5t/1200 D mirrorslapper.



The M3 feels _very_ solid in your hand. Definitely a step up in build quality over the plastic DSLR's found at the bottom end of the range.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Sep 30, 2015)

That spec has powerzoom pancake written all over it. And if so, it is absolutely the right direction. f6.3 is really pushing it though. I'd be surprised to see them push that. Either way, they're starting to catch up to Sony circa 2012! At least in mirrorless, which isn't their focus. This feels like how apple sees their tv, a hobby.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 30, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Had Canon launched the M3 globally from the start and priced it 200 lower they'd by now already sold a good number more and made a really decent profit. Nobody in their right mind would believe that cost to build M3 is higher than a SL-1/100D or Rebel 5t/1200 D mirrorslapper.



How can you know any of that? You can't, it is pure speculation.

But looking at the Amazon Japan selling numbers it seems Canon do know their market, and it is very price sensitive just as Canon predict, a post earlier showed the M2 still outselling the M3 just because of price. That leaves plenty of room for a dumbed down M4 in the volume markets where the M series are actually selling well. 

It has been said a few times that this forum gives a very distorted view of the camera buying public, most camera buyers don't give a darn about minutiae we compulsively demand. 

I am teaching a photography course at a college, it is a paid course that gets no credits so the students are there because they want to learn, of the 24 course attendees two have full frame cameras (both Canon 5D's, one MkII and one MkIII) the rest are Rebels, and damn those SL1's are small, as well as a couple of Nikon's for the DSLR's, then a lot of SX Powershots, a couple of crop sensor Sony's, and a few higher end P&S's. The course requirement for cameras is that they have a Mode dial (or menu) and Exposure Compensation.

I am all for a higher end M, but I am realistic enough to accept that the market for an M4 is probably going to make Canon more money of it is lower specced and priced. Besides, it won't be until we get a range of EF-M enthusiast lenses that the M will make more sense to the Western enthusiast. I have under 500 images from my M in my Lightroom catalog, it has replaced my G10, which is probably what Canon expected.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 30, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Nobody in their right mind would believe that cost to build M3 is higher than a SL-1/100D or Rebel 5t/1200 D mirrorslapper.



I think your hatred of all things mirrored is clouding your judgment. The M is made in Japan, and is intrinsically better made and uses more expensive materials than the 100D for instance, in my case annoyingly so because if the 100D / SL1 had been made to the standard of the M I would have bought one, but of course then it wouldn't be so cheap.

Your way over estimating the reflex mirror assembly cost in a basic dslr.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Oct 3, 2015)

Mr_Canuck said:


> That spec has powerzoom pancake written all over it. And if so, it is absolutely the right direction.



Pancake yes, and I'd agree f6.3 sounds a bit off, but then it's used on the 55-200mm EF-m tele zoom to its plausable 

Power zoom ? What makes you say that ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2015)

I've had a power zoom EF lens. I'd not want another. I also hate the power zoom on P&S cameras.


----------

